# 6 inch ISUP test results are in.



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

In our last post about the 6 inch ISUP, we did not have any data from our demo sources. Now we do. We will continue to pile up good ideas, and may even test out some more not so good ideas, so we can get you the best All Welded Inflatable Stand Up Paddle Boards. (well the only ones that are all welded) But we want to stay ahead of the curve anyway. So please check out what we have learned about design and functionality. 

http://www.jpwinc.com/isup6.htm

Thanks Jack


----------

